

Ask HN: Incompitent leaders & managers think they are always right don't they? - diminium

This isn't universal but I've tracked it down so often I'm beginning to see a pattern.  For every bad API, every nightmare complaint, every breakdown, every bad things - I can usually trace it to some authority who believes everything they did was right.  I rarely (if ever) find someone who says "we don't know what we're doing".  It's usually "I'm right, your wrong" end of conversation.
======
bediger4000
There are so many correct spellings in this question that I don't know where
to start.

